# Aldi



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Well after all things I've heard about them and how good they are and as were near one today so decided we'd give them a try.

well....
Chicken - was like eating cotton wool
Bacon - tasteless 
Belgium Buns - yuk
Sparkling water - flat in less than 5 minutes.
Crisps - greasy 
Bread tiger roll - very doughy 
Veg - well they couldn't get that wrong really.

Really disappointed.


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

Happy Paws said:


> Well after all things I've heard about them and how good they are and as were near one today so decided we'd give them a try.





Happy Paws said:


> Really disappointed.


Have to agree with you on that one Happy Paws.
I think Lidl is the best out of those sort of super markets.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

I once bought a three bird roast for Christmas from there. Hubby said don't ever buy that again.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

I do think that some of their stuff is fantastic but other things not so great - I guess like everywhere really


----------



## Pixie2010 (May 10, 2010)

I did a weekly shop there once. I'd say about 80% of it went in the bin. False economy really


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

I like the ice cream they sell: the little tubs of ice cream and the ice cream lollies similar to magnums. I think they are called Giannis.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Their yoghurts / meat / cheese is good (as is Lidl)


----------



## foxiesummer (Feb 4, 2009)

I bought some chicken once, it was foul. lol.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Have to admit we don't go to either of them - I find you can't do a full shop there and I don't have time to go to two or three different supermarkets.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I shall keeping to Sainsbury's and Waitrose in the future.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Ah! That's the reason why you hated Aldi. Waitrose and Sainsbury's food seems to be fresher, IMHO, often higher quality than most supermarkets including Tesco and ASDA. Of course, you also have to pay for the privilege. I also shop frequently at Waitrose, although not the actual store; I have Ocado deliver, who sell Waitrose foods. If I purchase a pack of fruit fingers (mango, pineapple and melon) from places like Tesco and ASDA, the fruit is going off after a couple of days, so I can buy only 2 packs. Waitrose fruit fingers lasts for days, so I can buy enough to last the whole week.


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

Happy Paws said:


> I shall keeping to Sainsbury's and Waitrose in the future.


I shop at Sainsburys,their stuff is always so much fresher. I like Waitrose as well, but we don't have one anywhere near us.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2016)

We shop at aldi. Crisps are lovely from there. We have never had a problem with food or drink there. Always been lovely.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

I do 90% of my shopping at Lidl (we don't have an Aldi nearby). The things that I'm brand loyal to (like coffee) I'll get from Sainsbury's or wherever, everything else is Lidl. 

Of course your expectations probably depend on what you are used to. If you shop at Waitrose or other expensive food shops, I can see that Aldi or Lidl may not quite live up to that......but then you'd expect that wouldn't you? anything I get from 'posh' food shops like Waitrose or M&S is a once in a very blue moon treat for me!

I find Lidl superb value for money for many things compared to other supermarkets.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

The reason we use Sainsbury's it's our local shop we can walk there in 5 minutes and Waitrose when we want something special is a 10 minutes walk and in September M&S are open a food store in between the two, so I shall have everything I want.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Happy Paws said:


> The reason we use Sainsbury's it's our local shop we can walk there in 5 minutes and Waitrose when we want something special is a 10 minutes walk and in September M&S are open a food store in between the two, so I shall have everything I want.


Good for you.....

The reason Aldi/Lidl are some of the most popular food shops in the country now is due to price......I'll take a slight dip on quality on something any day if it costs me half the price of the same product in the larger supermarkets. Of course to me a lot of it is comparable; take mature cheddar cheese for example, which I think I pay £1.59 for, same product in Sainsbury's is £3.....no brainer really. I also find it particularly good for cupboard stuff, which is again usually half the price......tinned tomatoes, tuna, rice, pasta, risotto/paella rice, their own brand condiments that I find no difference to branded ones etc.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Happy Paws said:


> I shall keeping to Sainsbury's and Waitrose in the future.


Ditto we shop in Waitrose for our main weekly shop.

I don't think there any more expensive than Sainsburys or Tesco in terms of fruit / veg / meat if you look at the prices / shop savvy. If you bought a lot of branded foodstuff or washing powders or dishwasher tablets etc then they are likely not the cheapest.

We have a co-op in our village so pick up perishables like Milk from there if we need anything whilst walking Millie.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

labradrk said:


> Good for you.....
> 
> The reason Aldi/Lidl are some of the most popular food shops in the country now is due to price......I'll take a slight dip on quality on something any day if it costs me half the price of the same product in the larger supermarkets. *Of course to me a lot of it is comparable; take mature cheddar cheese for example, which I think I pay £1.59 for, same product in Sainsbury's is £3.....*no brainer really. I also find it particularly good for cupboard stuff, which is again usually half the price......tinned tomatoes, tuna, rice, pasta, risotto/paella rice, their own brand condiments that I find no difference to branded ones etc.


I doubt it's the same...then I suppose you get what you pay for and Sainsbury's own brands are good value and quality.

Anyway by the time we have to driven to Adli the cost of petrol and parking fees, I don't think what we'd save that much or that would be worth all the bother.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

danielled said:


> We shop at aldi. Crisps are lovely from there. We have never had a problem with food or drink there. Always been lovely.


I buy certain things from Aldi and Lidl and they seem fine to me. I have time to then go elsewhere to buy the rest.

Saves a fair bit on my overall shopping bill.


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

A chicken factory by us supplies the big supermarkets with whole raw chickens, the same chickens go to Sainsburys, Morrisons, Lidl, Aldi and Asda. The only chickens they don't supply are the Lidl and Aldi free range bird, they do occasionally though such as the christmas season. 

A pasta ready meal factory here produces ready meals for M&S, waitrose, aldi, lidl, sainsburys and tesco. The only difference is the cardboard sleeve and sometimes the colour of the tray, although the M&S ones are the same meal in a foil tray rather than plastic. The lidl meal is around £1.50, the same meal from M&S is around £3.20.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Never had an issue with Aldi food, but each to their own. I do think there is some sort of psychosomatic mind set to this tho. Its "cheap" so it must be of lower quality. I wonder if in blind tests people could tell the difference - I know my mum certainly couldnt when i tried it on her. The suppliers are the same for the same product generally, as Vanessa says. I like that their meat is British.

I also dont want my fruit and veg to last for weeks, I mean its not natural, if you grow your own it goes off exceptionally quickly once picked, so what are they using to "preserve" it. 

Things like loo roll, and cleaning products are very good indeed.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Happy Paws said:


> I doubt it's the same...then I suppose you get what you pay for and Sainsbury's own brands are good value and quality.
> 
> Anyway by the time we have to driven to Adli the cost of petrol and parking fees, I don't think what we'd save that much or that would be worth all the bother.


You doubt it's the "same"....well naturally no two products be they natural or not are exactly the "same", but if you are talking about perception of quality that is strictly a matter of opinion.

You can of course shop wherever you want, but for many Aldi/Lidl offer superb value for money, particularly those on budgets who cannot afford to pay double the prices in Waitrose etc.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

labradrk said:


> You doubt it's the "same"....well naturally no two products be they natural or not are exactly the "same", but if you are talking about perception of quality that is strictly a matter of opinion.
> 
> You can of course shop wherever you want, but for many Aldi/Lidl offer superb value for money, particularly those on budgets who cannot afford to pay double the prices in Waitrose etc.


I understand that but the only cheese my OH likes is Cathedral City Vintage Mature Cheddar and I'm sure they don't sell that.I have or have anything like it, I don't not problem with Adli as such I'm sure they tinned stuff and cleaning stuff are OK, It's just that I surprised on how bad there other things were, how they you get chicken and bacon so wrong it's make you wonder how the animals are treated, and maybe there bakers need to go back to school and learn how to make bread and cakes that are not doughy and tasteless.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I do all my shopping at Aldi as its a cheaper shop and sadly I don't have the luxury of being able to afford 'finest' brands and believe their chicken is lovely! Wayyyyyy better than Sainsburys! Horrible and dry from there.

Admittingly their fruit and veg is awful so we buy that from Sainsburys.


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

we shop online, the saving on driving in/parking/picking/packing/unloading is priceless


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Colliebarmy said:


> we shop online, the saving on driving in/parking/picking/packing/unloading is priceless


I like to see what I'm buying, and luckily we have time to go and pick out what we want.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Lurcherlad said:


> I buy certain things from Aldi and Lidl and they seem fine to me. I have time to then go elsewhere to buy the rest.
> 
> Saves a fair bit on my overall shopping bill.





Happy Paws said:


> I understand that but the only cheese my OH likes is Cathedral City Vintage Mature Cheddar and I'm sure they don't sell that.I have or have anything like it, I don't not problem with Adli as such I'm sure they tinned stuff and cleaning stuff are OK, It's just that I surprised on how bad there other things were, how they you get chicken and bacon so wrong it's make you wonder how the animals are treated, and maybe there bakers need to go back to school and learn how to make bread and cakes that are not doughy and tasteless.


The fresh bread is cooked in store, so maybe you were unlucky and got a batch that came out of the oven too early?

Might be worth another try and if still not great, let the manager know so they can do something about it?

As for taste of products, there was a series that dealt with families who had massive food bills. A lot of their foods were substituted and many passed the taste test, in fact some were deemed to be better than their luxury product!

I've found that some products work, others don't. I'm sure someone would find the opposite if they tried the same ones though. It's very subjective


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Not bothering with them again not worth all the bother of going all the way over there. stick to Sainsbury's own brands in future.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Happy Paws said:


> Not bothering with them again not worth all the bother of going all the way over there. stick to Sainsbury's own brands in future.


Agree if it's out of your way.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

I use Aldi for fruit and veg, yogurts, puddings (their tiramisu), cheeses, cleaning products, toilet rolls, fresh pasta and pizza - good quality and great prices. I don't eat meat, so can't comment on that. First time I used their dishwasher tabs, I was just appreciating how clean the dishes were, when I noticed the tablet (still in its wrapper) on the bottom of the machine. I was used to dissolving wrappers and hadn't read the instructions.


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

Happy Paws said:


> I like to see what I'm buying, and luckily we have time to go and pick out what we want.


with online you pick, the bill is added up as you pick, we rarely get issues, prefer Tesco over Asda. yet to try Morrisons and we dont get enticed by smells and displays


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Colliebarmy said:


> we shop online, the saving on driving in/parking/picking/packing/unloading is priceless


I do now as I only have 3 very small supermarkets 'near' me - all are a 16+ mile round trip, in different directions, and you end up having to go to all fo them to get everything

Bigger supermarkets are a 40+ mile round trip so far too expensive fuel wise to go every week - I can do click & collect and it comes from the big store, so get access to all their products, & I can pick it up at the small one near me - usually on the way home from walking Maisie as it's not too far from our 'Sunday walk'

Aldi / Lidl are both about 30 mile round trip - there are things I really like in both eg their cleaning stuff (bin bags, anti-bac wipes, washing up gloves etc), cheese, yoghurts, meats (and I've never had an issue with their fresh chicken or pork, or any cooked meats) so I tend to pop in if I'm in that way and stock up, esp with the non-perishable stuff

I've never been to a Waitrose - absolutely none anywhere near here. Sainsbury I love but a 60+ mile round trip.

Ocado & Fetch .... haven't yet seemed to realise that Scotland is attached to England & part of the UK!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Colliebarmy said:


> with online you pick, the bill is added up as you pick, we rarely get issues, prefer Tesco over Asda. yet to try Morrisons and we dont get enticed by smells and displays


I used to shop online when I managed a small cafe. It worked really well and was very convenient.

It does make it easier to keep to the budget, I agree.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Happy Paws said:


> I understand that but the only cheese my OH likes is Cathedral City Vintage Mature Cheddar and I'm sure they don't sell that.I have or have anything like it, I don't not problem with Adli as such I'm sure they tinned stuff and cleaning stuff are OK, It's just that I surprised on how bad there other things were, how they you get chicken and bacon so wrong it's make you wonder how the animals are treated, and maybe there bakers need to go back to school and learn how to make bread and cakes that are not doughy and tasteless.


I imagine all the chicken and bacon is from the same source as all the other supermarkets, just packaged differently. Unless you know specifically where the meat comes from, I'm afraid you can't question the ethics of it - what makes you think a Sainsburys chicken is treated better than an Aldi one? if this is of a concern to you, I suggest you purchase locally sourced meat from a butcher.

The bread/cakes thing is also a matter of opinion. I think the Lidl fresh breads and rolls are excellent, as are some of their pastries, particularly their croissants which are far nicer than any of the supermarket ones I've had.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Burrowzig said:


> I use Aldi for fruit and veg, yogurts, puddings (their tiramisu), cheeses, cleaning products, toilet rolls, fresh pasta and pizza - good quality and great prices. I don't eat meat, so can't comment on that. First time I used their dishwasher tabs, I was just appreciating how clean the dishes were, when I noticed the tablet (still in its wrapper) on the bottom of the machine. I was used to dissolving wrappers and hadn't read the instructions.


My Oh did exactly that!!


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

I've recently started shopping at Aldi myself. Admittedly fruit and veg there isn't worth getting. But the rest of the food there is. 

Compared to Saintsbury's we can get a heck of a lot more from Aldi. The whole cooked chicken from there is lovely and so are the white chocolate buttons . 

We on a tight budget, and simply cannot afford places like waitrose.


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

Happy Paws said:


> I understand that but the only cheese my OH likes is Cathedral City Vintage Mature Cheddar and I'm sure they don't sell that.I have or have anything like it, I don't not problem with Adli as such I'm sure they tinned stuff and cleaning stuff are OK, It's just that I surprised on how bad there other things were, how they you get chicken and bacon so wrong it's make you wonder how the animals are treated, and maybe there bakers need to go back to school and learn how to make bread and cakes that are not doughy and tasteless.


They use the same supplier for their chicken as the other big supermarkets, so it is treated just as badly as the other supermarkets. Most bacon is british, so treated far better than the danish equivalent the other big supermarkets sell. Last time I went to sainsburys the bacon had the read tractor, but on the back it said it was processed in the UK. Where as aldi is outdoor reared in the UK.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Sacremist said:


> I like the ice cream they sell: the little tubs of ice cream and the ice cream lollies similar to magnums. I think they are called Giannis.


We just finished a box of the mini magnum style ones, they are very nice (coming from an Ice Cream snob here  ), but yeah the rest of the place, not that impressed. Can get good deals on meat and fish sometimes, but tbh I think they have got the veg wrong. It's not as nice and doesn't last as long as Tescos.


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

i dont like aldi's food, but love lidls. we have 2 supermarkets near us (within 5 miles) lidls and tesco. i rarely go into tesco as much prefer the food from lidl. i dont find the range lacking either. 
mum and dad get a few things from waitrose, ut only so they get the free paper on a saturday, usually some fresh pesto. we did a christmas party food shop in m&s a few years ago and it was all vile (only as we had a voucher from my work) wouldnt ever buy from there again. much better value and quality in lidls.


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

I am an aldi fan. Never had an issues at all


----------



## AnimalzRock (Jul 2, 2014)

Another Aldi fan here, although with a couple of reservations. Have to agree the fruit and veg can be a bit hit and miss. I tend to go next door to Sainsbury's for my fruit & veg, unless the Aldi stuff looks particularly nice. Love coronation chicken sandwich filler from Aldi but detest the one at Sainsbury's, which is much more expensive (the chicken always seems to be so soft, you think it is rotting). Get my dog chews and gravy bones from there. Also alcohol, which is usually very good at much lower price than the branded equivalent. Their washing capsules won some comparison test a while ago when they were matched against branded much more expensive ones, as did their dish washer tablets. Have to admit that my major gripe with them is the fact that the staff always seem to be rushing around, stacking shelves, etc, and seem very impatient if you get in their way. You are sometimes made to feel like you are an inconvenience and shouldn't be there. Also the speed they throw things through the check out! I really don't know how older people cope with that.


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

AnimalzRock said:


> Another Aldi fan here, although with a couple of reservations. Have to agree the fruit and veg can be a bit hit and miss. I tend to go next door to Sainsbury's for my fruit & veg, unless the Aldi stuff looks particularly nice. Love coronation chicken sandwich filler from Aldi but detest the one at Sainsbury's, which is much more expensive (the chicken always seems to be so soft, you think it is rotting). Get my dog chews and gravy bones from there. Also alcohol, which is usually very good at much lower price than the branded equivalent. Their washing capsules won some comparison test a while ago when they were matched against branded much more expensive ones, as did their dish washer tablets. Have to admit that my major gripe with them is the fact that the staff always seem to be rushing around, stacking shelves, etc, and seem very impatient if you get in their way. You are sometimes made to feel like you are an inconvenience and shouldn't be there. Also the speed they throw things through the check out! I really don't know how older people cope with that.


with the speeding, i think like lidl they have to scan so many items in a minute.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

CRL said:


> with the speeding, i think like lidl they have to scan so many items in a minute.


I think all supermarkets have that tbh - I used to work for one years & years ago and even then, there was a number you were expected to scan to

What really annoys me about Aldi & Lidl (and probably one of the reasons I don't go more often - even if I am near enough one) is the queues - I really don't know why they can't get self scan / basket checkouts as, if you've just got a few things there's no way I'm going to stand behind 6 huge trolleys ever again while I have a basket with a few bits in! (yup that happened the last time I went to Aldi!)


----------



## AnimalzRock (Jul 2, 2014)

CRL said:


> with the speeding, i think like lidl they have to scan so many items in a minute.


I do appreciate that, but when they are virtually throwing stuff at you, it gets a bit ridiculous.

I get my own back at the end when they ask (while still scanning the last items): "cash or card"? I make a point of pretending I have not heard (at least twice), then putting all my stuff in my basket before telling them. Sometimes, if a cashier has been particularly rude, I faff about with counting money before finally deciding I don't have enough and need to pay by card.

Apologies to anyone who is behind me in the queue on days I do this.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I've not tried Aldi or Lidl, although we do have a Lidl in North Walsham & I've been meaning to try it, they also have a Waitrose & I do use them for certain things, like fresh exotic mushrooms because most supermarkets don't seem to stock them.

Our village has an independent supermarket which is expensive & variable in the quality of their goods (although they do source their fresh meat from local farms & state which ones are free range) so we only usually use them for odd bits between a big shop, we do most of the food shopping at a small local Tesco & our local farm shop.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Lilylass said:


> I think all supermarkets have that tbh - I used to work for one years & years ago and even then, there was a number you were expected to scan to
> 
> What really annoys me about Aldi & Lidl (and probably one of the reasons I don't go more often - even if I am near enough one) is the queues - I really don't know why they can't get self scan / basket checkouts as, if you've just got a few things there's no way I'm going to stand behind 6 huge trolleys ever again while I have a basket with a few bits in! (yup that happened the last time I went to Aldi!)


Don't people let you go in front Lilylass?

Often people have let me in front with a few bits, and I have done the same, I thought it was common courtesy as it usually takes an age to load your trolley on the belt anyway...and in fact even the check out operators if they see someone with a few bits or a basket will ask if its OK if they go in front!

Aldi shopper here. Came to the conclusion our Tesco never had food anyway....which it never had anything I wanted so doing a shop for the week was rubbish.
Never been keen on Morrisons, no idea why and Asda was getting expensive. Switched to Aldi, save a fortune, and pick bits I cannot live without from Tesco across the road...if they have them in!


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

lullabydream said:


> Don't people let you go in front Lilylass?
> 
> Often people have let me in front with a few bits, and I have done the same, I thought it was common courtesy as it usually takes an age to load your trolley on the belt anyway...and in fact even the check out operators if they see someone with a few bits or a basket will ask if its OK if they go in front!


I always let people with a few bits in front of me too  - keep hoping someone will do the same for me one day but not yet in Aldi anyway!

I complained that time as, by the time I got to the front, there was 7 people (all with baskets behind me) and the guy called for another checkout to be opened - I asked why he'd not done it before when I'd been waiting with all the trolleys in front - and he said there had to be 7 people before he was allowed to - it didn't matter if they were 7 huge trolleys or 7 baskets, it just had to be 7 ...... ridiculous!

I was in T*sco the other day when it was heaving - got to the till at the same time as a guy with a huge trolley ..... he looked at me, saw I had a basket (1/2 full!), shrugged his shoulders, shoved in front of me & started unloading his trolley

I hope someone is as nice to him one day ......


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

I do Aldi and Tesco usually. I love Aldi Greek Style Yoghurt, mild cheddar, tinned tomato's, lemon & lime water, quiche, veggie pizza, batch loaf, to name a few. There is one near work too so I get various breakfast cereal from there, I don't like their sandwiches much as they're usually too salty for my taste. I don't eat meat but there's a couple of ready meals dad always tells me to get (a lamb curry especially). 

I don't really care where I get my laundry or cleaning stuff from so I get whatever is on offer from there or Tesco. I don't mind the Aldi washing up liquid. Tesco is better for fruit, I can get my Gold Blend from either now. 

Aldi chocolate is good - the milk one with nuts. That's the reason I first went there, a friend recommended that. It's not 35p now though.


----------



## Biffo (Mar 14, 2016)

I really like the Aldi chocolate, especially the fruit and nut bar! OH tells me their magnum style ice creams are very good too.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

TBH I shop everywhere but not all in the same week. Lol! I find every supermarket has products that are not available in others or not as good as in others, so if I fancy a particular product that only Tesco sells, I shop in Tesco that week.

For example, I love Tesco's Crab Linguine. I've never seen it anywhere else. From Waitrose I love their Pork with a Gruyere Crust, ASDA do a fab Chicken Sizzler. I frequently buy Aldi's ice cream and washing tablets.

I get bored going to the same place. Sometimes I order online, sometimes I go to the supermarket. Fortunately, where I live, we have a lot of choice and it's all within three miles.


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

I think Aldi is great and I'm traditionally more of a waitrose and sainsburys shopper. We buy a lot of our fruit and veg, cooked meat, cleaning products and cheese at Aldi plus they do a large fr chicken for £5. It must be all in the suppliers because I've always been really happy with the quality of everything.


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

I mostly shop in Waitrose as I like their produce and their ethics and that the staff are friendly and helpful, they own a lot of farm land around here and they have a very lovely but expensive farm shop down the road too with a lovely garden centre and coffee shop attached, it's near their water gardens that they open to the public twice monthly for local charities, I also like M&S food, their fruit and veg is lovely and lasts for ages. I went to Lidl once years ago and didn't like it, and we don't currently have an Aldi but they are building one on my main route into town which makes me sad as I know it's going to cause all kinds of problems with the traffic flow


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2016)

#firstworldproblems LOL


----------



## Muze (Nov 30, 2011)

I popped into B+M bargains today and got Colmans mustard and veggie Oxo for 79p each.... the Sainsbury's next door had them at nearly double the price with same best before dates.... swallow your pride and save some money, maybe you could afford another dog/rat/horse/husband


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Muze said:


> I popped into B+M bargains today and got Colmans mustard and veggie Oxo for 79p each.... the Sainsbury's next door had them at nearly double the price with same best before dates.... swallow your pride and save some money, maybe you could afford another dog/rat/horse/husband


Definitely can get bargains there occasionally and Herons...a must for the dogs primula!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Tescos are being a bit sneaky 

They have introduced a new brand, Blah Blah Farm (it's meant to sound all British farmy) which suggests all the produce under that label is British. 

Be warned - it ain't!

The other day OH was looking at the bacon and half of it was Danish! 

Shady!


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

labradrk said:


> Good for you.....
> 
> The reason Aldi/Lidl are some of the most popular food shops in the country now is due to price......I'll take a slight dip on quality on something any day if it costs me half the price of the same product in the larger supermarkets. Of course to me a lot of it is comparable; take mature cheddar cheese for example, which I think I pay £1.59 for, same product in Sainsbury's is £3.....no brainer really. I also find it particularly good for cupboard stuff, which is again usually half the price......tinned tomatoes, tuna, rice, pasta, risotto/paella rice, their own brand condiments that I find no difference to branded ones etc.


Lol, to me cheddar is cheddar, rice is rice, pasta is pasta etc and the fact Aldi and Lidl are cheaper means I get stuff like that from there. I get meat from Lidl regularly and don't find it any lesser quality than the likes of Morrisons, Tesco etc. Same with everything else. And Aldi and Lidl nappies are imo far superior to the likes of Pampers and a fraction of the price. Heinz soups are usually half the price for a pack of 4 in ours compared to Morrisons.

The only thing I actually do have a problem with is the veg. Aldi veg never seems to keep as long as veg from elsewhere. But then I try to buy what I can from the market when it comes to fresh fruit and veg so perhaps that's why.

We didn't have much choice in Germany as Aldi, Lidl and Netto are the main supermarkets there.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

AnimalzRock said:


> Have to admit that my major gripe with them is the fact that the staff always seem to be rushing around, stacking shelves, etc, and seem very impatient if you get in their way. You are sometimes made to feel like you are an inconvenience and shouldn't be there. Also the speed they throw things through the check out! I really don't know how older people cope with that.


Lol, they're slow compared to how they are in Germany! But the queues move so much faster than they do in other supermarkets. I hate queueing at Morrisons as it takes so long to get through but in Aldi there can be 6 people in front of me and unless someone faffs around I can be through in 5 minutes.


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

I prefer aldi. In our town we have a morrisons, tesco and aldi all pretty much next door to one another. 

I'm not really a food snob and I don't like wasting money on something from tesco when the same thing is in aldi for half the price...I love their whole chickens in a bag with the stuffing inside, tastes amazing. Their ready meals are great too their curries are my favourite for just over a pound and they taste better than the 5 star indian restaurant up the road. 

Tesco's fruit always give me mouth ulcers for some reason. Especially their bananas  my mum gets them there on an online buy a few times a month but it's like I'm allergic to whatever they're spaying on them. I don't have that problem with aldi. 

I do remember going to waitrose once when we were camping and being completely aghast at the prices. It's just so expensive.


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

I've been spoilt since online shopping.. I now can't think of anything worse than using my day off to go round the supermarkets.. We've used them all in the past (Aldi / Lidl / farmfoods) & the only thing that really puts me off going to Aldi is how you put your stuff through the cashier and then have to put it back in the trolley to bag it up in the 'bagging area' behind all the desks. It really bugs me. But I do understand why they do it that way. 

Morrisons is where we dabble now  I love their online service! I always nip into the one across from my work for any bits n bobs.. It's a huge one but always pretty quiet / well staffed so a quick in & out job  I think it's fairly priced too.. Although that can be a bad thing when the doughnuts are 5 for 50p :Bag rool 

So today I can concentrate on my front garden & the dogs whilst the shopping got dropped off at a time of my choice


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

I'm an Aldi shopper here, all of mine and my husbands food comes from either Aldi, Lidl , Farm foods or iceland. We just don't have the money to shop in tescos / asda let alone Waitrose. I did a fortnightly shop in tescos which cost me over £150!! Compared with doing it in the above shops costs me around £70. My OH prefers the meat from Aldi and much prefers the chicken


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Well, I went today!  

New one opened where one of the small supermarkets is & there's a small beach there - usually too short for a proper walk but Maisie's got a bit of a sore leg so decided it would be better to have a shorter walk for a couple of days 

Went early - and there were only 3 cars in the car park!  

Got a load of stuff - I did stock up on bits & pieces and got some lovely Lamb steaks and Salmon fillets which pushed the price up - but I still got a shock it was £40! (I used to go there & Lidl & spend under £20 lol)

Their fruit & veg is way ahead of anything else we've got here - and even the stuff that comes from the big store - loads of things I've not seen for ages!  

Touch wood it lasts OK and I might have to make it a regular trip!


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

I've been into both Lidl and Aldi but it's usually for their non-food offers. I would never be able to do a full food shop from there, not enough choice IMO and the stuff that I have tried has been dire. I'm a Morrisons fan but often use Tesco and Asda too. I'm extremely fussy with food and only like what I like, which is very specific and very limited so I stick to what I know.


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

im an online shopper too. i can budget and dont get tempted by the promotions! i am happy with 'value' stuff. 
a few months ago i tried aldi and specifically looked at the prices of things i'd normally get in tesco, they were cheaper in tesco! 
the fruit/veg that week all had a gassy after taste.
i wont go back again.


----------



## Biffo (Mar 14, 2016)

Can I ask the online shoppers what their experience is of Asda online? I've heard some bad reviews. I'm about to start online, but I'm dithering about who to go with. We have Asda, Sainsburys and Tesco close by.

ETA I've just had a search through and found loads of threads about online shopping. So please feel free to ignore me!


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

I agree that many of the economy products in ASDA and Tesco are cheaper than either ALDI or LIDL. My hubby loves tinned soup. In ALDI and LIDL tins of soup are priced around 35p to 45p and Tesco and Asda's Everyday Value and Smart Price range are only 25p.

As for shopping online, I rarely purchase fresh items from ASDA or Tesco because they are terrible for off-loading their nearly out-of-date stock onto online customers. Quite often the sell by date has only one day left on it. Once when I did order some fresh food and checked the dates, I asked the driver making the delivery, how she would feel having to eat all this fresh produce by the next day. She said I could refuse to accept them so I did. Since then I've ordered mainly store cupboard items with only a very small quantity of fresh.

The only online supermarket I would use for fresh food is Ocado, because in my experience, they rarely send fresh items that are out-of-date the next day. They offer a guarantee when purchasing fresh items of anything between 2 days and 3 weeks: every product is different. Quite often they last longer than the sell-by-date, whereas Tesco and ASDA rarely do. If an item is less than the guaranteed date, not only does it state this on your receipt, but the delivery person points it out and offers to take it back. Ocado will take back any plastic bags you have (even from other supermarkets) and give you a 5p per bag refund. Yes, they sell Waitrose products but they also sell their own brand which are often cheaper.

If you download all the supermarket apps, you can price check products of one supermarket against another to get the best cheapest price. Deliveries late in the evening are often cheaper than during the day. Very late slots with Ocado are often free of charge. I've had food delivered as late as 10-11pm, just to get a free delivery.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Biffo said:


> Can I ask the online shoppers what their experience is of Asda online? I've heard some bad reviews. I'm about to start online, but I'm dithering about who to go with. We have Asda, Sainsburys and Tesco close by.
> 
> ETA I've just had a search through and found loads of threads about online shopping. So please feel free to ignore me!


Asda's one place I won't do online shopping. I used to and found the delivery drivers rude, got millions of substitutions and really short dated stuff.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

I once ordered a pineapple from Tesco and they substituted it with pineapple shampoo!


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Sacremist said:


> I once ordered a pineapple from Tesco and they substituted it with pineapple shampoo!


Lmao. That's the sort of thing I mean, I got some really weird subs.


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

i dont use asda online, the frozen stuff wasnt being kept frozen. i asked the driver once what temp the freezer was, he gave me a minus figure... then i asked him to visually check the stuff he was delivering... NOT frozen! i rejected the frozen stuff. next delivery - same again. i sent the whole delivery back.
i dont have a problem with short dates with my tesco deliveries. there are substitutions occasionally, but its now few and far between.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2016)

What is this online grocery shopping you all speak of? Like ordering from amazon? Including perishables?


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

ouesi said:


> What is this online grocery shopping you all speak of? Like ordering from amazon? Including perishables?


its basically like you going for a weekly shop from the comfort of your own home. you choose the items you want and they deliver them for you without you having to leave the house. most supermarkets (excluding lidls and aldi) have this service. great for people who cant leave the house.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

ouesi said:


> What is this online grocery shopping you all speak of? Like ordering from amazon? Including perishables?


You go on the supermarkets website, choose what you want, pay for it and they deliver it. And yeah, including perishables.

If I were to do an online shop I wouldn't get things like bread, milk etc as I've had too many problems with those in the past. But for tins, pasta, rice, bottles of pop etc it would be handy at times.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2016)

CRL said:


> its basically like you going for a weekly shop from the comfort of your own home. you choose the items you want and they deliver them for you without you having to leave the house. most supermarkets (excluding lidls and aldi) have this service. great for people who cant leave the house.


Like someone at the supermarket comes to your house that day? So like someone shopping for you? 
I don't know of a single supermarket here that does that - but then I've never looked for that service, so maybe it's there under my nose and I never knew...
I don't know how it could work though, our nearest grocery store is about 12 miles away. Don't know that they would come deliver to the boonies here...


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2016)

Sarah1983 said:


> You go on the supermarkets website, choose what you want, pay for it and they deliver it. And yeah, including perishables.
> 
> If I were to do an online shop I wouldn't get things like bread, milk etc as I've had too many problems with those in the past. But for tins, pasta, rice, bottles of pop etc it would be handy at times.


Yeah, I think I would want to pick out my own produce, plus I like to look and see what's available. 
Online grocery shopping... Who knew?!


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

ouesi said:


> Like someone at the supermarket comes to your house that day? So like someone shopping for you?
> I don't know of a single supermarket here that does that - but then I've never looked for that service, so maybe it's there under my nose and I never knew...
> I don't know how it could work though, our nearest grocery store is about 12 miles away. Don't know that they would come deliver to the boonies here...


they have like a fleet of refridgearted vans which deliver to your door. so someone in the shop has your list and goes around the store and packs it into boxes, they put it in the refrigerated van and they drive it to you at the time you booked. they do it from the big stores, so would have to be some miles to deliver, some charge if under a certain ammount of £. 
i did it once, Tesco i think, i found the on-line part the worst, i couldn't find anything i wanted even when i put in the proper name, it just came up with random things. would rather walk around the shops myself, but then again i like food shopping.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2016)

I just searched both our local supermarket chains and neither offers delivery. The only thing you can order online are cakes and party trays, but you still have to come to the store to pick up.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

ouesi said:


> I just searched both our local supermarket chains and neither offers delivery. The only thing you can order online are cakes and party trays, but you still have to come to the store to pick up.


But you have drive through banks!!! Where we all have to try and get to a bank....which is easier said than done for many!


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2016)

lullabydream said:


> But you have drive through banks!!! Where we all have to try and get to a bank....which is easier said than done for many!


LOL better than drive through, we have online banking. I can just take a photo of a check to deposit it!


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

I mostly use Ocado for perishables because they are reliable, but I do order non-perishables from both Tesco and Asda. Here is a link to Ocado.com: https://www.ocado.com/webshop/start...gclsrc=aw.ds&dclid=CLG536jShM0CFdI72wodHm0B0w

Ocado sell both their own and Waitrose products and the nearest Waitrose to where I live is 25 miles away. All their fresh produce is transported in refrigerated vans, as has been said. Cooler foods arrive cold and frozen food arrives frozen. I have always received good quality produce with good sell by dates from Ocado. I do like to pick my own food from supermarkets, especially when shopping with Tesco or ASDA, but sometimes time does not permit me to do so and having my food delivered fresh to my door is a fabulous service. Late deliveries with Tesco cost only £1 delivery charge. I would spend that in petrol if I went myself, but I only buy non-perishables from Tesco deliveries, so I have Tesco deliver when I need to stock up on heavy items like their own brand cola etc.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

ouesi said:


> LOL better than drive through, we have online banking. I can just take a photo of a check to deposit it!


Yes..you gloated before..we have to physically hand them over...why drive through banks would be great!

Our online banking doesn't meet them standards!


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

ouesi said:


> LOL better than drive through, we have online banking. I can just take a photo of a check to deposit it!


We have online banking too.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Sacremist said:


> We have online banking too.


Cheques are virtually obsolete these days. Very few places accept them, it's all plastic and setting up payments online. I haven't had a new cheque book in years.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Sacremist said:


> We have online banking too.


But we can't take photos of cheques to deposit them!!!


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2016)

I think because banks keep such difficult hours for anyone who has a generic 9 to 5 job, they make themselves more available electronically. 
Supermarkets are usually open far longer, very early in the morning, to very late in the evening so I guess they figure you can make it eventually.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

lullabydream said:


> But we can't take photos of cheques to deposit them!!!


Yes, but who uses cheques these days!


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2016)

Sacremist said:


> Yes, but who uses cheques these days!


We still do. My paycheck is exactly that - a check  My normal check gets direct deposited, but everything else (overtime, travel reimbursements) is an actual check that I have to deposit.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Sacremist said:


> Yes, but who uses cheques these days!


I personally do not...

But a lot of children's clubs etc still have people pay by cheque..
Hairdressers around here have many cheque payers...no card payments..
Schools still accept cheques...
The local farrier is cheque only...


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

I can't remember when I last received or wrote a cheque. Many businesses do not accept them any more because they no longer come with a guarantee. In the past we had cheque guarantee cards up to £100 but since banks stopped giving this guarantee, many retailers insist on card payments using chip and pin or contactless payment, because the payment is authorised instantly, so I would say that for the vast majority of people who are paid using BACS and buy their products using plastic, a facility whereby a cheque can be photographed is pointless. You can even use Paypal these days and Apple pay, so all you need is a mobile phone.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2016)

lullabydream said:


> I personally do not...
> 
> But a lot of children's clubs etc still have people pay by cheque..
> Hairdressers around here have many cheque payers...no card payments..
> ...


Yup, same here. 
Slowly but surely people are moving to the chip reader/scanner attached to their phone or Ipad, but for a lot of local things like farmer's markets, hairdressers, farriers, etc., it is check payments. I never have cash with me, and certainly not enough to pay a farrier bill with!


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

I do a supermarket run, which includes Lidl, Aldi, Iceland, Home Bargains, B&M lastly Tesco. Every couple of months I do a trip to Makro for bulky stuff plus their meat is good. 

Certain things from each of the different shops. 

Aldi continental meats and cheeses are very good, also their stubby bottles of beers 4%. I've tried the frozen duck breasts which were gorgeous. The bread I get from there is the malted bloomer excellent. The Gavi is very good too.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

None of the Farmer's Markets around here would accept a cheque, because there is no guarantee of payment. You could take their produce, pay by cheque and if the cheque bounces, tough luck! The bank will not guarantee payment. I can say hand on heart that I do not know of one single business or children's club, or hairdresser, indeed, anyone at all who will now accept a cheque because there is no guarantee. It's either card, Paypal, Apple Pay or Cash. I have my own business and it is Paypal or cash only. I will not take cheques. I'm just not going to trust that every customer I have is trustworthy enough to pay me with a cheque that could bounce.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Sacremist said:


> None of the Farmer's Markets around here would accept a cheque, because there is no guarantee of payment. You could take their produce, pay by cheque and if the cheque bounces, tough luck! The bank will not guarantee payment. I can say hand on heart that I do not know of one single business or children's club, or hairdresser, indeed, anyone at all who will now accept a cheque because there is no guarantee. It's either card, Paypal, Apple Pay or Cash. I have my own business and it is Paypal or cash only. I will not take cheques. I'm just not going to trust that every customer I have is trustworthy enough to pay me with a cheque that could bounce.


Most of the hairdressers around here are probably classed as 'old school' and have had clients going for as long as they have been open, although stylists have come and gone...its to do with trust. Very new clientele come through the doors because as the owner says...their books are actually full...

The scouts, the brownies and guides..people pay termly again cheques welcome.

Local shops, that have been family run businesses for decades, some not even having tills still accept cheques, and will know the customer by name and has probably known them from birth. Why would they consider PayPal? When they are just a small town shop, and not on the worldwide web!

Same with a farrier, who would rather have cheque payments with his trusted clientele that he sees regularly. Than sending an invoice and wait for payment, this is what he's done for years and years....if its not broken why change it!


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

There are 385000 people living in the town where I live, I know only a tiny fraction of them, so, no, I don't trust people whose addresses I don't know and neither do any small businesses around here, evidenced by all the notices on their doors saying: "Since the cancellation of the banks' cheque guarantee card scheme, this establishment is no longer accepting cheques." 

Schools are different, they have access to names and addresses, even if you move, they can find you through council records, but small businesses have neither the time, money or motivation to hunt you down if your cheque bounces. No small business with an ounce of good business acumen is going to trust that a customer will not let them down. Between us, my husband and I have 52 years of business experience and the one thing we have both learned is that there is nothing stranger than folk, especially when it comes to money. We have learned not to trust because a fool and his money are soon parted.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Sacremist said:


> There are 385000 people living in the town where I live, I know only a tiny fraction of them, so, no, I don't trust people whose addresses I don't know and neither do any small businesses around here, evidenced by all the notices on their doors saying: "Since the cancellation of the banks' cheque guarantee card scheme, this establishment is no longer accepting cheques."
> 
> Schools are different, they have access to names and addresses, even if you move, they can find you through council records, but small businesses have neither the time, money or motivation to hunt you down if your cheque bounces. No small business with an ounce of good business acumen is going to trust that a customer will not let them down. Between us, my husband and I have 52 years of business experience and the one thing we have both learned is that there is nothing stranger than folk, especially when it comes to money. We have learned not to trust because a fool and his money are soon parted.


Schools can not necessarily track down a bad debtor, they don't have access to council records, if a person moves from another LEA it would make it very difficult. Even so this does not give a school the right to track down the other person asking for a debt to be paid...
They have to follow all the same legalities as anyone else...

Did anyone say anything about people not knowing these people or where they lived?
Hairdressers, farriers, local shops which I am talking about include furniture and carpet fitting places. Am sure, addresses of the client are all part and parcel of these places...

However the local pet shop...cheques at their discretion...


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

You sound like you are getting wound up, I don't know why, seems a bit silly over a discussion about cheques. You clearly live in some utopia where everything is pink and fluffy. I live in the real world where people watch their backs.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

lullabydream said:


> I am talking about include furniture and carpet fitting places. Am sure, addresses of the client are all part and parcel of these places...


In answer to this, what a sheltered life you have led. A local furniture store, some 40 years ago now, once sold some furniture to a man, who gave the address to a flat he had only recently rented. The store didn't check how long he had been there and accepted the forged signature of a so-called guarantor. The furniture was delivered to that address. No repayments were made. They checked the address, the man and the furniture was gone. They lost both furniture and money. When they approached the guarantor, they discovered it wasn't the same person or their signature. They were fools and their foolishness cost them thousands.


----------



## stuaz (Sep 22, 2012)

People still use cheques!? I know a few shops just refuse them now. And I think petrol stations won't accept them ether. Outdated and unsafe nowadays

I know in the US they do mainly because they haven't embraced chip and pin as quickly as the uk.

@ouesi if you fancy selling your soul, Walmart do home delivery of groceries 

I have used Netgrocer in the past to help a friend get a delivery of food because they were unable to leave home and lived very remotely.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Sacremist said:


> In answer to this, what a sheltered life you have led. A local furniture store, some 40 years ago now, once sold some furniture to a man, who gave the address to a flat he had only recently rented. The store didn't check how long he had been there and accepted the forged signature of a so-called guarantor. The furniture was delivered to that address. No repayments were made. They checked the address, the man and the furniture was gone. They lost both furniture and money. When they approached the guarantor, they discovered it wasn't the same person or their signature. They were fools and their foolishness cost them thousands.


Obviously am just stating how it is where I live in a close knit town wherever body knows each other...

Am just stating how some people still work...

I stated I do not pay by cheque...

I stated you were wrong about schools..

It is not something I would think makes good business sense or is safe anymore but I can see why certain businesses with certain clientele would still accept cheques from certain individuals...

Am not the one name calling!


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

What name did I call you? And I mean YOU! What name did I call you exactly?

I am not wrong about schools you are.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Sacremist said:


> What name did I call you? And I mean YOU!
> 
> I am not wrong about schools you are.


Live in a utopia where everything is pink and fluffy...and having a sheltered life... If that is not a direct insult towards myself. .

School records are only as good as the parents allow them to be.... After working for my local LEA we can not pass on records willy nilly...we do not have access to council records and if a child moves out of our LEA and parents do not notify us, we have little authority to pester all LEAs to ask where they are...as for chasing money...its not our end!

Now whether some councils actually have the ability to access the whole Electoral roll' is quite none of our business as a member of the LEA and if we were to use this to track someone down...we would be definitely be fired for misconduct!


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

kathryn773 said:


> im an online shopper too. i can budget and dont get tempted by the promotions! i am happy with 'value' stuff.
> a few months ago i tried aldi and specifically looked at the prices of things i'd normally get in tesco, they were cheaper in tesco!
> .


If you tend to stick to value / own brand then the stuff is often cheaper in the 'normal' supermarkets - Aldi / Lidl don't have 3 or 4 levels (value, own, extra special etc) - they will generally have one that falls between own / special and generally a bit more expensive than value ranges elsewhere - although I know they've started to do a value range in some products


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

According to you, the place where you live everyone trusts everyone else and no one stabs anyone in the back, that sounds like a utopia where life is pink and fluffy, that is not name calling. I would show you what name calling actually is, but I'm not going to do that because I have not and will not call you any names. We are having a discussion, that is all, in which we have a difference of opinion and it is my opinion that a land where everybody trusts everybody else is a utopia.

As far as schools are concerned, put it this way, if children are going on a school trip and the parents do not pay the fees, the child will not go on the trip. End of!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Sacremist said:


> Cheques are virtually obsolete these days. Very few places accept them, it's all plastic and setting up payments online. * I haven't had a new cheque book in years.*


I had a new one a few weeks ago.



Sacremist said:


> Yes, but who uses cheques these days!


OH and I do, we pay our rent and poll tax each month by cheque.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Sacremist said:


> According to you, the place where you live everyone trusts everyone else and no one stabs anyone in the back, that sounds like a utopia where life is pink and fluffy, that is not name calling. I would show you what name calling actually is, but I'm not going to do that because I have not and will not call you any names. We are having a discussion, that is all, in which we have a difference of opinion and it is my opinion that a land where everybody trusts everybody else is a utopia.
> 
> As far as schools are concerned, put it this way, if children are going on a school trip and the parents do not pay the fees, the child will not go on the trip. End of!


I pointed out some places still take cheques...

All schools operate on a voluntary contribution system for school trips...depending on the school and the importance of the trip, and the parents income...many parents 'in need' do not pay any contribution and their children still go on the school trip. So its not you do not pay, the child does not go.


----------



## stuaz (Sep 22, 2012)

At the risk of offending people I wonder if cheque use is down to age of person as well?


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Lilylass said:


> If you tend to stick to value / own brand then the stuff is often cheaper in the 'normal' supermarkets - Aldi / Lidl don't have 3 or 4 levels (value, own, extra special etc) - they will generally have one that falls between own / special and generally a bit more expensive than value ranges elsewhere - although I know they've started to do a value range in some products


But you can quite often get big brand products at a cheaper price in Aldi or Lidl I've found. I can pay £4 for 4 tins of Heinz soup at Morrisons or I can go to Lidl and pay half that although the selection is limited. So it depends exactly what you're looking for I suppose.

As for cheques, I had to write one about 18 months ago as the fee for hubbys dangerous goods training and license had to be paid that way.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

So if a parent, who is not eligible for free trips, arranges for their child to go on a school skiing trip, pays by cheque, the cheque bounces and then does not pay the money, you are saying that child will still go on the skiing trip? I seriously doubt it!

The number of places who still accept cheques will be very few and far between, certainly not enough of them to justify a system whereby a photo of a cheque can be submitted in order to bank it. If someone does accept a cheque, it is much more likely to be because the service they offer is over a period of several weeks, so if the cheque bounces that service can be withdrawn. It was a few years ago now since I last accepted a cheque, but when I did it was for a service that was offered over a three month period. The cheque was paid in advance. When the cheque cleared, they service was provided for the period of three months. Health clubs, for instance, where someone might buy a 6 month of 12 month membership, I can see why they might accept cheques. Retailers, however, where goods are being taken off the premises are understandably far more cautious.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Sarah1983 said:


> But you can quite often get big brand products at a cheaper price in Aldi or Lidl I've found. I can pay £4 for 4 tins of Heinz soup at Morrisons or I can go to Lidl and pay half that although the selection is limited. So it depends exactly what you're looking for I suppose.
> 
> As for cheques, I had to write one about 18 months ago as the fee for hubbys dangerous goods training and license had to be paid that way.


And if the cheque had bounced, he would not have got his license. However, if you walk out of a shop with a bag of shopping paid for by cheque, put a stop on the cheque, and the retailer doesn't know your full name or address, it would be bye bye groceries.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Sarah1983 said:


> But you can quite often get big brand products at a cheaper price in Aldi or Lidl I've found. I can pay £4 for 4 tins of Heinz soup at Morrisons or I can go to Lidl and pay half that although the selection is limited. So it depends exactly what you're looking for I suppose.
> 
> As for cheques, I had to write one about 18 months ago as the fee for hubbys dangerous goods training and license had to be paid that way.


Unfortunately, though, LIDL and ALDI are not known for selling very many big brand products. Most of what they sell, we have never heard of before.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

stuaz said:


> At the risk of offending people I wonder if cheque use is down to age of person as well?


Probably. My granddad used to write cheques for everything. I think I've written one cheque in my life and I had to Google how to fill it out properly.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

stuaz said:


> At the risk of offending people I wonder if cheque use is down to age of person as well?


I'm sure for some people who are older cheque use is more prevalent, but it never ceases to amaze me how many people of a more mature persuasion have taken so well to using computers, so I'm pretty sure many of them are capable of using plastic as well. Even my hubby can use plastic and trust me that is a minor miracle.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Sacremist said:


> Unfortunately, though, LIDL and ALDI are not known for selling very many big brand products. Most of what they sell, we have never heard of before.


It's very hit or miss for branded products I find. I think they must get things on special offer as their branded products are really random at our local one.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

labradrk said:


> It's very hit or miss for branded products I find. I think they must get things on special offer as their branded products are really random at our local one.


We have certain things (like Heinz tomato soup and various Haribo sweets) that are always in.

I admit though, I'm not one to stick to branded products for the most part so it's not a huge factor in where I'll shop. And I grew up on Aldi stuff coz we were always skint and back then it apparently was incredibly cheap compared to other places. 19p for 2 litres of cola, cheap boxes of chocolates for Christmas etc. The baked bean price war too lol.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Sacremist said:


> So if a parent, who is not eligible for free trips, arranges for their child to go on a school skiing trip, pays by cheque, the cheque bounces and then does not pay the money, you are saying that child will still go on the skiing trip? I seriously doubt it!
> 
> The number of places who still accept cheques will be very few and far between, certainly not enough of them to justify a system whereby a photo of a cheque can be submitted in order to bank it. If someone does accept a cheque, it is much more likely to be because the service they offer is over a period of several weeks, so if the cheque bounces that service can be withdrawn. It was a few years ago now since I last accepted a cheque, but when I did it was for a service that was offered over a three month period. The cheque was paid in advance. When the cheque cleared, they service was provided for the period of three months. Health clubs, for instance, where someone might buy a 6 month of 12 month membership, I can see why they might accept cheques. Retailers, however, where goods are being taken off the premises are understandably far more cautious.


That's not what I said is it...

If you read what I said you would not have mentioned a skiing trip...

You specifically said a parent does not pay...the child does not go...would be the same whether they were paying by cash and did not bring the money, and not specific to cheques!


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Sarah1983 said:


> We have certain things (like Heinz tomato soup and various Haribo sweets) that are always in.
> 
> I admit though, I'm not one to stick to branded products for the most part so it's not a huge factor in where I'll shop. And I grew up on Aldi stuff coz we were always skint and back then it apparently was incredibly cheap compared to other places. 19p for 2 litres of cola, cheap boxes of chocolates for Christmas etc. The baked bean price war too lol.


Oh yes, there are certain things (like what you mentioned....99p Haribo, win win) ours seems to always have, but other stuff is just random....there one week and not the next. I always keep an eye out cos they are often cheaper than the supermarkets. They had Jacobs Cracker Crisps Salt and Vinegar randomly a while back for like a £1 a packet, I'm obsessed with them, so bought loads


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Sarah1983 said:


> We have certain things (like Heinz tomato soup and various Haribo sweets) that are always in.
> 
> I admit though, I'm not one to stick to branded products for the most part so it's not a huge factor in where I'll shop. And I grew up on Aldi stuff coz we were always skint and back then it apparently was incredibly cheap compared to other places. 19p for 2 litres of cola, cheap boxes of chocolates for Christmas etc. The baked bean price war too lol.


Oh the baked beans war...that got silly...when Kwik save put their No frills baked beans to 3p...then 1p.... It was brilliant!...then they all shot up to what seemed ridiculous price!


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

labradrk said:


> Oh yes, there are certain things (like what you mentioned....99p Haribo, win win) ours seems to always have, but other stuff is just random....there one week and not the next. I always keep an eye out cos they are often cheaper than the supermarkets. They had Jacobs Cracker Crisps Salt and Vinegar randomly a while back for like a £1 a packet, I'm obsessed with them, so bought loads


Lol, I stocked up on baby bottles at one point, for Jack and for my niece who's 9 weeks younger. Usually pay £15 for 3 and Aldi had them in at £8.99 for 6. Now I'm over run with more bottles than I can use in a week lol. They had yarn on sale a while ago but hubby was out of work and I couldn't justify buying any 

I'm at Lidl or Aldi regularly anyway as their nappies are the only ones I've found that don't leak while munchkin is on my back so always have a nosy round. Some days I can spend a fortune, others I literally come out with just nappies and chocolate.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

lullabydream said:


> That's not what I said is it...
> 
> If you read what I said you would not have mentioned a skiing trip...
> 
> You specifically said a parent does not pay...the child does not go...would be the same whether they were paying by cash and did not bring the money, and not specific to cheques!


But trips like skiing trips is exactly the kind of trip I was and am talking about. Educational trips are usually free of charge, so Lord knows what kind of trip you mean. You started the conversation in which you said schools accept cheques, you never said what those cheques were for. The only reason I can see for parents paying a cheque to a school is for a pleasure trip. They won't have to pay for trips to museums etc. Most other things are cheap enough to pay cash such as lunches.

You just don't like the fact I said most people don't use cheques anymore, because it means I'm disagreeing with your opinion, well, boo hoo, get over it. We'll just have to agree to disagree.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

How did this turn into a conversation on the use of cheques or am Inreally missing something? 

Agree with above poster though the range in some stores of branded stuff is odd / random to say the least. 

The Aldi baby events can be worth going to though - I went when I had time on mat leave as Calpol and Sudocrem was 1/2 the price of our village pharmacy.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Milliepoochie said:


> How did this turn into a conversation on the use of cheques or am Inreally missing something?
> 
> Agree with above poster though the range in some stores of branded stuff is odd / random to say the least.
> 
> The Aldi baby events can be worth going to though - I went when I had time on mat leave as Calpol and Sudocrem was 1/2 the price of our village pharmacy.


No idea, but I wish it hadn't. Trying to converse with someone who talks in riddles has given me a headache. Oh, and commenting that someone lives in a utopian world is name calling apparently. Who knew!


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

Sacremist said:


> But trips like skiing trips is exactly the kind of trip I was and am talking about. Educational trips are usually free of charge, so Lord knows what kind of trip you mean. You started the conversation in which you said schools accept cheques, you never said what those cheques were for. The only reason I can see for parents paying a cheque to a school is for a pleasure trip. They won't have to pay for trips to museums etc. Most other things are cheap enough to pay cash such as lunches.
> 
> You just don't like the fact I said most people don't use cheques anymore, because it means I'm disagreeing with your opinion, well, boo hoo, get over it. We'll just have to agree to disagree.


Educational trips are only free for those who are PP or FSM. Otherwise you most certainly do have to pay.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

trips to museums etc were definitely not free for us. Can't remember how they were paid, cash or cheque though. And I know my parents struggled to find the money for them, I wasn't able to go on the things like skiing trips because they were too expensive.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Vanessa131 said:


> Educational trips are only free for those who are PP or FSM. Otherwise you most certainly do have to pay.


Well that I didn't know.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2016)

Milliepoochie said:


> How did this turn into a conversation on the use of cheques or am Inreally missing something?


That was my fault. I made the mistake of asking about grocery store deliveries since that is a new one on me. Which led to a mention of our drive through banks, which led to me saying I don't even have to drive through, we have online banking where I can take a photo of a check to deposit it. And that led to "who uses checks anymore?" and then all hell broke loose LOL. 
Dare I mention that I wrote another check yesterday afternoon? :Bagompus


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

Sacremist said:


> Well that I didn't know.


Where non-educational trips are concerned it is at the schools discretion as to whether or not PP or FSM students are required to pay.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

ouesi said:


> That was my fault. I made the mistake of asking about grocery store deliveries since that is a new one on me. Which led to a mention of our drive through banks, which led to me saying I don't even have to drive through, we have online banking where I can take a photo of a check to deposit it. And that led to "who uses checks anymore?" and then all hell broke loose LOL.
> Dare I mention that I wrote another check yesterday afternoon? :Bagompus


Aha now it makes sense.

Drive through banks sounds crazy! And depositing a cheque via photo sounds great!

I still use cheques - Notnso much to pay for things (used to pay for agility classes by cheque and the couple of shows we entered) but I pay in cheques regularly either from hubbies work or family members who still use them. Our neighbouring village has a drop / deposit machine so you can nip by anytime to deposit cash / cheques etc.

Although tbh day in day out payments everything is put on Tesco Credit Card and paid in full at end of month.

I'm like the queen I never have cash


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2016)

Milliepoochie said:


> Aha now it makes sense.
> 
> Drive through banks sounds crazy! And depositing a cheque via photo sounds great!
> 
> ...


Yes, things like entry fees, membership fees, no reason to to use checks. If the check doesn't clear you simply don't get that entry, or that membership. No skin of the club's back. 
And like I said, I get paid via a check. So does OH. Any side job he does is always check payment. So being able to deposit checks from home is very nice, especially with the hours he works.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Milliepoochie said:


> Aha now it makes sense.
> 
> Drive through banks sounds crazy! And depositing a cheque via photo sounds great!
> 
> ...


Do you just say hubby and his work and cheques in the same sentence...oh my, after all the ranting I have been been through about people still excepting cheques at places of work...and you mention hubby and work and cheques in the same sentence...
Thank god for that!


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

lullabydream said:


> Do you just say hubby and his work and cheques in the same sentence...oh my, after all the ranting I have been been through about people still excepting cheques at places of work...and you mention hubby and work and cheques in the same sentence...
> Thank god for that!


He is paid by BACS but on occasions he ends up buying things for his department on his own credit card then it's paid back by Cheque
I imagine quite a few small employers still using cheques.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Milliepoochie said:


> He is paid by BACS but on occasions he ends up buying things for his department on his own credit card then it's paid back by Cheque
> I imagine quite a few small employers still using cheques.


I must admit when I worked in the local pet shop all deliveries were paid by cheque. She had done for years!

If my husband pays from our money out for work, they are quite good and will give out the cash, or reimburse through his tool club via BACS but that means no tax on it, even though it comes via wages!


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

Well, I buy as much as I can with cash as there is more room for negotiation (even in shops like Curry's), I wonder how much longer that will last.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

lullabydream said:


> Do you just say hubby and his work and cheques in the same sentence...oh my, after all the ranting I have been been through about people still excepting cheques at places of work...and you mention hubby and work and cheques in the same sentence...
> Thank god for that!


Accepting not excepting.


----------



## KATZ1355 (May 30, 2016)

Happy Paws said:


> Well after all things I've heard about them and how good they are and as were near one today so decided we'd give them a try.
> 
> well....
> Chicken - was like eating cotton wool
> ...


Was that your opinion, or your dogs lol!


----------



## KATZ1355 (May 30, 2016)

Happy Paws said:


> I doubt it's the same...then I suppose you get what you pay for and Sainsbury's own brands are good value and quality.
> 
> Anyway by the time we have to driven to Adli the cost of petrol and parking fees, I don't think what we'd save that much or that would be worth all the bother.


Shop around - the Supermarkets are all fighting now!


----------



## KATZ1355 (May 30, 2016)

Lurcherlad said:


> I buy certain things from Aldi and Lidl and they seem fine to me. I have time to then go elsewhere to buy the rest.
> 
> Saves a fair bit on my overall shopping bill.


Yes a lot of people do the same - shop around and find the best deals - as I said earlier there is a price war going on now with the major supermarkets.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

ouesi said:


> That was my fault. I made the mistake of asking about grocery store deliveries since that is a new one on me. Which led to a mention of our drive through banks, which led to me saying I don't even have to drive through, we have online banking where I can take a photo of a check to deposit it. And that led to "who uses checks anymore?" and then all hell broke loose LOL.
> Dare I mention that I wrote another check yesterday afternoon? :Bagompus


Your behaviour is outrageous Missis.

All this cheque writing could become an addiction.


----------



## KATZ1355 (May 30, 2016)

Sweety said:


> Your behaviour is outrageous Missis.
> 
> All this cheque writing could become an addiction.


?


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2016)

Sweety said:


> Your behaviour is outrageous Missis.
> 
> All this cheque writing could become an addiction.


I wrote another one today - to the school for gawd's sake. For lunch money! The horror......

Seriously though, I don't get the issue. Some people use checks, others don't. Some people accept checks, others don't. It's all money, none of which you can take with you to the grave. Not that big of a deal.

*waits to be told I'm misspelling 'check'*


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

ouesi said:


> I wrote another one today - to the school for gawd's sake. For lunch money! The horror......
> 
> Seriously though, I don't get the issue. Some people use checks, others don't. Some people accept checks, others don't. It's all money, none of which you can take with you to the grave. Not that big of a deal.
> 
> *waits to be told I'm misspelling 'check'*


I pay my Avon lady by cheque and my milkman prefers cheques as he doesn't like having a lot of cash on him on collection night.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

KATZ1355 said:


> Was that your opinion, or your dogs lol!


I wouldn't even feed Dillon that rubbish.



KATZ1355 said:


> Shop around - the Supermarkets are all fighting now!


Couldn't be bothered, just like to go to one shop and get everything in one go.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

ouesi said:


> I wrote another one today - to the school for gawd's sake. For lunch money! The horror......
> 
> Seriously though, I don't get the issue. Some people use checks, others don't. Some people accept checks, others don't. It's all money, none of which you can take with you to the grave. Not that big of a deal.
> 
> *waits to be told I'm misspelling 'check'*


You are!


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

My God! All these dinosaurs in one place.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2016)

Sacremist said:


> You are!


No, you are! 

Why does it matter if someone still writes or accepts checks?


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

ouesi said:


> No, you are!
> 
> Why does it matter if someone still writes or accepts checks?


It doesn't but I wasn't the one getting wound up by it. Quite frankly people can write as many cheques as they like. I made a comment about cheques being out-dated and rarely used anymore, but a certain person got on her high horse and took umbridge over it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2016)

Sacremist said:


> It doesn't but I wasn't the one getting wound up by it. Quite frankly people can write as many cheques as they like. I made a comment about cheques being out-dated and rarely used anymore, but a certain person got on her high horse and took umbridge over it.


Well clearly they're not outdated or rarely used for some of us


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Sacremist said:


> I agree that many of the economy products in ASDA and Tesco are cheaper than either ALDI or LIDL. My hubby loves tinned soup. In ALDI and LIDL tins of soup are priced around 35p to 45p and Tesco and Asda's Everyday Value and Smart Price range are only 25p.
> 
> As for shopping online, I rarely purchase fresh items from ASDA or *Tesco because they are terrible for off-loading their nearly out-of-date stock onto online customers. * Quite often the sell by date has only one day left on it. Once when I did order some fresh food and checked the dates, I asked the driver making the delivery, how she would feel having to eat all this fresh produce by the next day. She said I could refuse to accept them so I did. Since then I've ordered mainly store cupboard items with only a very small quantity of fresh.
> 
> ...


I have on line deliveries from Tesco twice a week, our branch at least pack anything with a shorter life remaining in a separate bag and offer you the choice to return it. I've had stuff refunded and got to keep it for free in the past when they haven't notified me, just takes a phone call.



ouesi said:


> Like someone at the supermarket comes to your house that day? So like someone shopping for you?
> I don't know of a single supermarket here that does that - but then I've never looked for that service, so maybe it's there under my nose and I never knew...
> I don't know how it could work though, our nearest grocery store is about 12 miles away. Don't know that they would come deliver to the boonies here...


My sister in Texas used to have home delivery years ago but it was done by a separate company not the individual supermarkets and they went out of business.



Sacremist said:


> Yes, but who uses cheques these days!


We still do both personally and as a business and we accept cheques from our customers too 

As for Lidl and Aldi I have no idea as I've never been inside either


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

ouesi said:


> Well clearly they're not outdated or rarely used for some of us


Like I said, Dinosaurs!


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2016)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> My sister in Texas used to have home delivery years ago but it was done by a separate company not the individual supermarkets and they went out of business.


I bet they did in Texas! Between the distance driving and refrigeration costs, the groceries must have cost twice as much!


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2016)

Sacremist said:


> Like I said, Dinosaurs!


Rawr!


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> I have on line deliveries from Tesco twice a week, our branch at least pack anything with a shorter life remaining in a separate bag and offer you the choice to return it. I've had stuff refunded and got to keep it for free in the past when they haven't notified me, just takes a phone call.


 Maybe it depends on which part of the country you live. The Tesco store who packs your groceries is probably more selective, but the one around here is selective, but in a bad way. When more than half your fresh produce has a sell by date of only one day it is ridiculous and that is what happens here and it happened quite a few times before I made the decision not to buy fresh produce from them again. All you can do is try them and if it doesn't work for you, kick them in touch.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> We still do both personally and as a business and we accept cheques from our customers too


You are more trusting than me in that case or any of the retailers around here.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

The dinosaurs are not all dead.
I saw one raise its iron head
To watch me walking down the road
Beyond our house today.
Its jaws were dripping with a load
Of earth and grass that it had cropped.
It must have heard me where I stopped,
Snorted white steam my way,
And stretched its long neck out to see,
And chewed and grinned quite amiably.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I still use cheques occasionally.

When my hairdresser comes and OH and DS have cleared me out of cash!

I always put my bank card details on the back as I was under the impression that acted as a guarantee? It used to, anyway.

Paying for things at DS's school was always done with a cheque so he didn't have to carry cash into school.

Football Club prefers bacs, PayPal or cheque - collecting cash/keeping records on match day in the wind and rain is a nightmare!


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Lurcherlad said:


> I always put my bank card details on the back as I was under the impression that acted as a guarantee? It used to, anyway.
> 
> Paying for things at DS's school was always done with a cheque so he didn't have to carry cash into school.


No, it doesn't guarantee payment, not any more. The banks' cheque guarantee card scheme ended quite some time ago. It is no longer a secure method of payment. Using cheques leaves both the parties open to fraud. Ask your bank.


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

:Woot my wages are paid by cheque
dad draws his cash from the bank by cheque
i pay out occasionally by cheque (eg house alarm service)
the dance school (i volunteer on reception) dont take cheques as each one incurs a charge on the receiving account to process it.

i love my online shopping!


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

According to the following website the future use of cheques is uncertain, they may be getting rid of them altogether:

https://www.co-operativebank.co.uk/...e#Whyhasthedecisionbeentakentoclosethescheme?

The guarantee card scheme ended in 2011.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Sacremist said:


> No, it doesn't guarantee payment, not any more. The banks' cheque guarantee card scheme ended quite some time ago. It is no longer a secure method of payment. Using cheques leaves both the parties open to fraud. Ask your bank.


Thanks for that, I'm out of date! 

I know I'm good for the cheque if I write one and in the unlikely event it bounced I would sort it out.

Anyone paying the school or football club would have to be registered, so traceable.

I certainly wouldn't be accepting a cheque from anyone else.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Lurcherlad said:


> Thanks for that, I'm out of date!
> 
> I know I'm good for the cheque if I write one and in the unlikely event it bounced I would sort it out.
> 
> ...


Nor would I accept a cheque, not unless it's someone I completely trust, like a member of my family and probably a good friend. I would accept a cheque in advance of services offered because it should clear before that service was received, but not after a service has been given.


----------



## raebhoop (Aug 9, 2009)

Wasn't this thread about Aldi?

Try their £1.79 family steak pies...they are brilliant,full of lumps of meat in a decent pastry...not the usual mechanically recovered slop.They make four decent portions for 45p each.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

raebhoop said:


> Wasn't this thread about Aldi?


It was when I started it.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Threads are organic and can grow in many different directions. That's the nature of human conversation. We are not automatons.


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Grrrr to Aldi, they are building one in Salisbury in a highly unsuitable place and they have now stuck bloody traffic lights outside it so there are huge tail backs trying to get past it and it hampers my journey to the M&S garage to buy my low fat lasagne :Rage


----------



## raebhoop (Aug 9, 2009)

Sacremist said:


> Threads are organic and can grow in many different directions. That's the nature of human conversation. We are not automatons.


If I want to read about flower arranging I look in the thread entitled 'Flower Arranging'


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

raebhoop said:


> If I want to read about flower arranging I look in the thread entitled 'Flower Arranging'


I like threads that end up being discussions about all sorts of things. What if you had a thread running about flower arranging but someone wanted to talk about their craft of making pretty vases or someone else wanted to ask about pests and how to control them (of the bug variety of course ) would you tell them to go and start another thread or just let the thread ebb and flow with whatever the forum users want to talk about?. As long as it isn't inappropriate or disrespectful such as people making jokes on a sensitive thread such as one about loss/death that would cause offence and upset I don't see why it matters


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

raebhoop said:


> If I want to read about flower arranging I look in the thread entitled 'Flower Arranging'


If you don't like it don't read it, it's not difficult skipping past posts you don't want to read. I do it all the time. I don't tell people what they can or cannot talk about. Like Rottiepointerhouse, I enjoy the diversity of conversation on a thread, but then we are not all the same. Trying to control conversation and keep it on topic, however, is a pointless exercise that would be very difficult to achieve: a bit like trying to keep air in a balloon that's popped.


----------



## raebhoop (Aug 9, 2009)

......and I think those Aldi steak pies are damn good value.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Sacremist said:


> Threads are organic and can grow in many different directions. That's the nature of human conversation. We are not automatons.


You can say that again.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Maybe it's because the UK is small compared to the USA, they have large expanses of land the size of Wales, totally not worth the supermarket trekking all that way.

Oh and for the record, I gave up on cheques a few years ago, when I realised that I hadn't used my last book of them and thought it was a waste of paper.
I used to use cheques loads about 15 years ago. Grr stop underlining 'cheques' in your teachers red pen PF's!!! We spell it like that in the UK! :Shifty

We used to have trouble a little while back with Tesco's short dated stuff. I kept refusing it and getting double refunds, because delivery drivers are nice  I also emailed Tescos a few times and it has all stopped. Their customer services is brilliant. Fast reply, from an actual person that hasn't 'copied and pasted' it.

I do like a trek round the supermarket but I don't get the time. It takes me 2 hours out of my Saturday, so I pay some fee per year £30 I think it was, to get my shopping delivered every Saturday, on a would be £6 delivery slot 
I can't praise Tesco enough tbh, I could be an Ambassador for them lol


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

Ahh I love Aldi, not bothered about what their food produce is like I love it because it makes my mum and dad happy!. Can park right outside on disable spot, paving is lovely and smooth, no inclines, no steps, no corners to have to negotiate, just glide straight in. Dad is happy routing through their garden and tools bit, his body may be denying him all he would like to do but nothing is stopping his dreams Mum is happy because she can wait with me at the tills, at sainburys it takes to long so I have to park her on a bench while I put shopping through, at Aldi she can pay by herself while I take trolley away to pack. This tiny bit of independence makes her happy. So yep while Aldi is providing my parents a little trip out I`m loving it!


----------

